# Lathe Advice



## woodtreker (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey folks,

I need some advice…  I am looking to upgrade to a bigger lathe and was wondering what you might know about the Jest 1442EV or the Jet 1642EV…  Have you use either?  I know the specifications on each but if you have one or the other what do you consider some of it’s strengths or weaknesses?  I am on a limited budget but there is about $600 price difference at our local Woodcraft…  I am presently doing pen turning on  a mini lathe and doing small bowls as well…  That thing is taking quite a beating if I try to do a full size 10 bowl…  I want to do some bigger stuff but not huge…  Maybe 14-16 stock but with options…  You expertise will assist greatly!!!

Thanks,
Derrel Cone (502) 320-9059 
woodtreker@bellsouth.net


----------



## TribalRR (Feb 12, 2009)

My local Woodcraft is have a 10% off this weekend, yours might be as well... Might help you decide.


----------



## woodtreker (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have the 1442 and have turned lots of pens, bowls, platters, etc. on it.  Am I happy with it - yes.  It has and continues to serve me well.  Its biggest limitation is low end speed.  It only goes down to 450 rpm or so.  If I had it to do over again, I would go with the 1642.  Electronic variable speed and very low end speed are worth it, IMHO.  If the increase in price is too great of a jump, I would also consider the Nova 1624.  It was not on the market when I purchased the Jet 1442, otherwise I may own it instead.  It has a much lower speed than the Jet 1442.  The Nova is about the same price as the Jet, but some of the standard accessories with the Jet are upgrades with the Nova.

EDIT - my Jet 1442 is mechanical variable speed, not electronic.  I assume the EV that you mention is electronic variable speed.  I was not aware that was an option on the 1442.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 12, 2009)

I also have the Jet 1442 and love it... I opted for the 1442 instead of the 1642 because of the swivel head stock... you can turn out board on the 1442 without sliding the headstock to the tailstock end of the ways.... in my shop that won't work because of the layout.  I also have the reeves pulleys for speed control.  And like Stan, I wasn't aware the EV option was available on the 1442.

When I was looking for the upgrade, I also looked at the Nova (about same size.. forget actual model number) but the stand was much lighter than the Jet, plus the local Woodcraft owner said they had sold only one Nova all year and it wound up being returned because the guy kept breaking the drive shaft or something in the motor.. the nova is a direct drive I think which doesn't use belts?? Don't hold me to that statement, only guess based on my concept of "direct drive".

I think you will like either Jet, but if you plan to do outboard turning, the 1642 may be more problematic - at least it is for me.


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 14, 2009)

I have the 1642  it is a gem IMHO I have had a Nova (3000) and tired of the belts, but it did go down to 265....Don't think you can go wrong with a Jet..any Jet


----------



## fyrcaptn (Feb 14, 2009)

*Jet*

I have the 1442 and am pleased with it. The only thing I've found, is at some speeds the speed control lever can get in the way of a tool. I've been able to work around it.

I almost bought the lathe at woodcraft. We were semi-looking and found what looked like a deal. They weren't overly nice ( something that happens at any store I suppose), we were in her car, and were going to go home and get my buggy. They wanted us to pay of course and they'd hold the lathe for us. Seeing how there wasn't a line waiting to get the last one - we thought we'd wait to pay since it is a couple hour round trip. 
Long story shortened - when we got home I looked at Jet's website. A local place I've seen but never gone into is a Jet dealer. They sell mostly industrial tools and supplies. Their every day price was better than the woodcraft sale price without a long drive. 
Hmm save money, not drive a couple extra hours, met some nice local folks, supported them, got GREAT customer service....    worked out well for us! 

One thing I've heard about the Jet 1442 is the speed control can be 'adjusted' to a lower speed. I'm not much of a tinkerer on things I don't understand, but according to what I've seen on another site is can be done pretty easily. Mine goes low enough for anything I've tried.


----------



## wickford (Feb 14, 2009)

I just bought a Jet 1642 after a similar comparison as yours.  Looked at the Nova 12-24, Jet 1442, 1642, 1236 etc...My end decision was made based on the EVS.  As far as I understand the only Jet that has the EVS is the 1642, the others are all reeves drive VS.  I don't have any experience with a reeves drive but have gotten mixed opinions on it from a few different forums.  

I guess the bottom line is you have to decide the most important aspects for what you want to do with it.  For me, the EVS was the final decision factor, and I've been very happy with it!!  Its a fantastic machine!!  Not sure if you're looking for the 110v or the 220v version, but I bought the 110v with 1.5hp motor instead of the 220v with 2hp and it was about 400 bucks cheaper...

In any case though, I doubt you can go wrong with any of the machines your considering.  

Good Luck, and let us know what you decide!!


----------



## RichAldrich (Feb 14, 2009)

I had the 1442 and sold it to get a powermatic.  The 1442 was a great lathe but is limited by the slowest speed is 450...takes guts to stand in front of a 13in wide bowl 8 inches deep.  The speed lever is always in the way.  I cut off the lever and drilled a hole in the end and used a rod to adjust speed.  The problem was the hole assembly gets in the way.  Go with the VS 1642.  Great lathe.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 14, 2009)

Have a Jet 1642, bought from Amazon.com with free shipping. That was the cheapest place could find when bought mine. 

Nearest Woodcraft is two hour drive one way. Said they had to order one for me. Plus shipping would not be free. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Dario (Feb 14, 2009)

Contact these folks and see if they have scratch and dent PM3520B in stock (at $2,399.95 worth checking IMHO)

http://www.redmondmachinery.com/browse.cfm/4,1164.html

Before you buy...check this guy as well...
http://www.toolnut.com/

He will tell you if he can beat the price or grab it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 14, 2009)

fyrcaptn said:


> I have the 1442 and am pleased with it. The only thing I've found, is at some speeds the speed control lever can get in the way of a tool. I've been able to work around it.
> 
> One thing I've heard about the Jet 1442 is the speed control can be 'adjusted' to a lower speed. I'm not much of a tinkerer on things I don't understand, but according to what I've seen on another site is can be done pretty easily. Mine goes low enough for anything I've tried.



I'm with you on the speed lever.. it can get in the way and in a conversation with Jet CS, I suggested they should see if they could figure a way to re-engineer or at lease flip it over so it pointed down... they offered to pass it along to engineers.. we'll see.   
Also, 450 is a little faster than I wanted for doing bigger bowl blanks, but so far it's worked pretty good.. it will dance some if the blank is out of balance too much.   But it's better than the 750 low end I had on my first lathe.. that was a fun time


----------



## woodtreker (Feb 17, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Well...  I bit the bullet and bought the 1642...  Found a really nice one on Craig's List ata great price!  I love the EVS...  It makes such a difference...  Thanks to all for the advice!


----------

